# Jewel Cichlid



## AC-THUNDER-DC (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi i have a jewel cichlid and i am try to make his colors really come out any tips???


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

You have just one jewel?What size tank and decor?


----------



## AC-THUNDER-DC (Mar 24, 2010)

72 gallon rocky and just 1


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

this is just my opinion,and i have kept fish for 30 years,is that they would do better with mates of their own species.I think fish will never "thrive" like that,and that is some of the problem.
IMHO you should get another one of opposite sex.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd agree with the above. I think fish can certainly thrive singly, but as a pair you'll get the best colour and interesting behaviour. I'd get another, 72G is lots of room.

But be prepared for babies!


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

AC-THUNDER-DC said:


> Hi i have a jewel cichlid and i am try to make his colors really come out any tips???


I got a pair of jewels a few months ago. I've never kept one by itself, but I can tell you that with a pair you will see some really nice colors.

I've found that their colors really fluctuate. I keep them at my office, and sometimes when I come in in the morning they're about as white a sheet. A lot of times after the light has been on a few hours they really turn red/pink. They also seem to get more colored around spawning time. But then again, mine have been spawning and raising fry pretty much since I got them.

Mine are about as bright as I've ever seen them right now, so I snapped a picture with my iphone. Not the greatest quality, but you can see how nicely colored they are:









There are about 50 babies in the tank now. They started with probably close to 300. I'm not sure what happened to all of them; I've heard that they eat each other.

Another interesting thing. Yesterday they spawned again, while the babies they have are about 3/8" to 1/2" in length. I came in this morning and all the eggs are gone. I read an article where someone mentioned having this happen. They believed they do this intentionally, to give their fry something to eat. All I know is that someone had a good meal somewhere within the last 12 hours or so!

Anyway, they're a great fish! I keep mine in a 29 gallon tank. Comic Sans (and a few other members) have given me some really good advice on keeping them.


----------

